# Irish Cops Heros



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A YOUNG woman was rescued from certain death by two gardai who heroically ignored their own safety to plunge into the River Lee in Cork and drag the woman from a submerged car.
Three gardai arrived at the scene near Shandon Boat Club following the alert. Garda Ivan O'Callaghan and Garda Brian Maher both plunged into the freezing water and smashed a window in the submerged car before dragging the semi-conscious woman to safety.

INDEPENDENT


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Garda Ivan O'Callaghan and Garda Brian Maher both plunged into the freezing water and smashed a window in the submerged car before dragging the semi-conscious woman to safety.


And then they drank and drank and drank, and then they fought and fought and fought....


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Koz,

Remind me what thats from...an SNL skit?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

This reminds of an incident way back in the day when I worked at 200 State Street. The Irish Soccer team was in town and partying at the Black Rose, having a grand ole time, when on of the Boston Detail guys stated "All right boys, there are three things the Irish love to do, and that is Drink, Sing, and Fight. And we're up to singing."


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You got it Night... Goes back away to the Phil Hartman \ John Lovitz \ Mike Meyers days..
_Old Irish Drinking Songs..._ Laugh out loud funny...


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Koz! I couldn't dig it up on Youtube but I recall a lot of "I love ya" after the fighting.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

All Irish Cops are heros. Anyone who can answer a call without spilling a beer is a hero in my book anyday! Up The Republic!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nighttrain said:


> Thanks Koz! I couldn't dig it up on Youtube but I recall a lot of "I love ya" after the fighting.


Here ya go bruthah! A little grainy, but funny nonetheless...
Irish Drinking Songs - SNL


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

I mean, I personally perfer a shillelagh to my baton


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I know of a few Irish officers I wouldn't mind being rescued by.... :naughty:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I know of a few Irish officers I wouldn't mind being rescued by....


Ditto..


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

In all fairness I think shes only half Irish...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

7costanza said:


> In all fairness I think shes only half Irish...


either half is fine with me...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup she could rescue me anytime.


----------

